# What Stations



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

I just purchased a ViP211 box but the installer cannot come until next week to install new Dish1000 can I recieve any HD channel if I activate it until next week with the dish 500 I have up currently.


----------



## PHANTOM_MADMAN (Jan 16, 2005)

dkjohn said:


> I just purchased a ViP211 box but the installer cannot come until next week to install new Dish1000 can I recieve any HD channel if I activate it until next week with the dish 500 I have up currently.


Hello,
TNTHD and Discovery HD is on 110 i belive I'm not sure about HBO HD SHO HD

I Checked and HBOHD SHOHD is also on 110.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I do not believe Dish will activate it with an open work order.


----------

